# need work



## madman39 (Jan 15, 2010)

My name is Tim Nolan I live in centrel Indiana and I need work. I worked as a surveying tech for 15 years and recently got fired because of the econemy. I love to cut firewood for my home and own three good saws. I have only been cutting for a year but love the work. Can anyone help me get work?Thank you


----------

